# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Karmic Alpha 3 released

## TheFridge

Welcome to Karmic Koala Alpha-3, which will in time become Ubuntu 9.10.

Pre-releases of Karmic are *not* encouraged for anyone needing a stable system or anyone who is not comfortable running into occasional, even frequent breakage.  They are, however, recommended for Ubuntu developers and those who want to help in testing, reporting, and fixing bugs.

Alpha 3 is the third in a series of milestone CD images that will be released throughout the Karmic development cycle.  The Alpha images are known to be reasonably free of showstopper CD build or installer bugs, while representing a very recent snapshot of Karmic. You can download it here:

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-3/ (Ubuntu)
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/re...armic/alpha-3/ (Kubuntu)
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/re...armic/alpha-3/ (Xubuntu)
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustud...armic/alpha-3/ (Ubuntu Studio)

See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors for a list of mirrors.

Alpha 3 includes a number of software updates that are ready for large-scale testing.  This is quite an early set of images, so you should expect some bugs. For an overview of new features and a list of known bugs (that you don’t need to report if you encounter).

For Ubuntu please see:

http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3

For Kubuntu please see:

https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha3/Kubuntu

If you’re interested in following the changes as we further develop Karmic, have a look at the karmic-changes mailing list:

http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/karmic-changes

We also suggest that you subscribe to the ubuntu-devel-announce list if you’re interested in following Ubuntu development. This is a low-traffic list (a few posts a week) carrying announcements of approved specifications, policy changes, alpha releases, and other interesting events.

http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...devel-announce

Bug reports should go to the Ubuntu bug tracker:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs

Originally sent to the ubuntu-devel-announce mailing list by Martin Pitt on Thu Jul 23 14:57:09 BST 2009  



More...

----------


## bacil

going to test it on aspire one  :Smile:

----------


## meeples

no sound!!!!

but great themes, cant wait till theres some official artwork.

i still think we should at least have plymouth as an option though

----------


## zoomy942

great themes?  any screenshots out there?

----------


## ibutho

The default Firefox Google search is really annoying because the Ubuntu devs have added a custom Google search just like Linux Mint. The good thing is that its easy to disable the Ubuntu Firefox Modifications addon and revert to the normal Google search.

----------


## meeples

> great themes?  any screenshots out there?


we have range of shiki-colours themes now.  :Very Happy:  blue, orange, dust, red, purple, pink, green  :Smile:

----------


## meeples

oh i dont know installed default though, i got them from synaptic...

----------


## zoomy942

> we have range of shiki-colours themes now.  blue, orange, dust, red, purple, pink, green


wow.  its actually very nice and crisp

----------


## meeples

> wow.  its actually very nice and crisp


i know! i love it  :Very Happy:  should be installed by default  :Smile:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

You might want to post feedback / comments here :

*Karmic Koala Testing and Discussion*

----------


## Nburnes

Surprised I didn't notice this earlier as I have been waiting almost all month for this!

----------


## ssdt

Can't wait to get the next LTS version. Hope to see it soon.

----------

